# Am I just being paranoid?



## Hattr (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a guy that its helping me out by giving me a building to print in so we can move our of my basement, however there is one issue. I haven't moved my equipment in yet, and in passing he mentioned having me print some "F*** The Police" shirts without the ***s and including the name of our town...for a ridicilous reason. I don't want a shirt like that reflecting back on me our my business and I'm starting to wonder if I should walk away from the whole thing.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would run fast. These days with what's going on with police you don't want that.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Iwould also pass. ? Not my bag.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Sounds like it will be the first of many requests like this.


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

I'll do it, that's just me, if that person gonna provide a building for business and expand then why not. I will just tell that person to not say who printed the shirt


----------



## Hattr (Mar 24, 2014)

I've thought about going that route also. Just concerned about him being controlled by his emotions that that will effect my business.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've turned down a few jobs over the years if the message is outrageous, hateful, racist, or satanic. If it's just a political statement that I don't agree with, I don't care. Their money is just as good as anyone else's. But I print for a lot of churches and schools, and I don't want anything offensive connected with my name.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

You just have to know how to be discreet and private about what you do. Only let people see what you want them to see. If he knows a ton of people who want to buy those shirts, it's just about the money. If there's no brand name on them the police aren't going to know exactly who did it. This really isn't an "original" idea.... I've been seeing it in some of the more edgier stores in the malls for years so it's no big thing. If anything they may assume they got them from that store. I wouldn't worry too much about it, just keep things to yourself. I personally do Company Branding and have to exercise this on a regular basis. One day somebody might want me to design a logo for a brand of sex toys..... the next day somebody might want me to do designs for a new brand of school supplies.... business can be funny like that. At the end of the day it's all about what you feel in your own heart, so only you know deep down what's best to do.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

Hattr said:


> I have a guy that its helping me out by giving me a building to print in so we can move our of my basement, however there is one issue. I haven't moved my equipment in yet, and in passing he mentioned having me print some "F*** The Police" shirts without the ***s and including the name of our town...for a ridicilous reason. I don't want a shirt like that reflecting back on me our my business and I'm starting to wonder if I should walk away from the whole thing.


It's not just the shirt I'd be worried about. Like many people, this guy sounds like a controller who will be jerking your strings all the time, while holding the "free" rent over you.


----------



## Optiq (Oct 13, 2009)

ok... I just paid attention to something.... you said "a F*** the police shirt without the ***s"........ could you possibly more descriptively say what the "***s" is somehow?... because maybe I'm missing something here. I personally don't see what the problem is aside from the idea of that shirt possibly coming back to you. I know the type of guy other people are assuming he is in terms of just trying to "use you" for free stuff.... but I personally feel we don't have enough information to conclude to that about him. People ALWAYS rattle off t-shirt ideas out the side of their neck and never seriously sit down and do it. If he's in a position to have a BUILDING to offer you... he should have enough sense to understand your concerns about doing something like this or have some way to even filter and protect HIMSELF too... and he also has to understand that just because he's allowing you to use that space doesn't just magically make the issue of "money" irrelevant... SOMEBODY is going to have to pay for all those shirts and he can't expect YOU to do that for him... has he ever clarified if he wants them for FREE?... or if he's expecting a "reduced price"?... or AT LEAST paying for the overhead so you can just do the work itself for free?... I don't know enough about the situation to tell you to run for the hills..... but is he overall a "bad guy" in any way?... or just "rebellious"?... "rebellious" can be dealt with to a degree.... but BAD is TOTALLY different... because at the same time you gotta remember it's going to be YOUR STUFF in HIS BUILDING!!!...which means he could just unlock the door n walk off with everything n bust a window to say somebody broke in.. also do you have insurance on your equipment?... I'd check into how those rates may change being in the location you're moving them to as well.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Your business could be a legitimate front for what??? I would want to be in control of my working space. I would listen to your gut feeling that's telling you something's not right. Those types of situations usually only get worse.


----------



## Hattr (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice, our seemed like an awesome opportunity to begin with but the more I think about it the more it seems like its only a matter of time before random issues start popping up.


----------

